# Hosta weird growth?



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

Anybody ever seen hostas like this? Is it HVX?

I have several hostas that came out of the ground like this. The pics are three different plants in various stages of growth.

They come in small and wrinkled but seem to be growing out of it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That is odd, not sure what it could be.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Let me ping TheWizza..... Never mind.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Let me ping TheWizza..... Never mind.


LOL!!!

How old are they?


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

These ones were planted last fall. There are 3 of 7 that are weird looking.

I planted 19 of another subspecies in a different area and I believe they developed similar symptoms on several plants after the first winter. They are in their 3rd year this year and there is only one of the 19 with these issues. The rest are huge and quite healthy.

Maybe it's a first year thing. They seem to grow out of it. Dunno.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I dropped a couch cushion on one of the hostas out front when I moved in last year. It made it go dormant. It came back wrinkly and weird like that this spring but it came out of it.

What are the chances someone might have dropped a couch cushion on it?


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

Chances are pretty much zero because of location. Also the fact that it has happened to several plants.

These wrinkly ones all came up about 6 weeks after the healthy plants They seem to be growing out of it so that's promising.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

When I had hostas they always seemed to come up like this. They usually grew out of it in a few weeks. I always figured it was due to poor nutrition where they were planted but I never looked into it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I only have 2 Hostas and they seem to get bigger every year and other than that I can't be of any real help. I hope they keep growing and grow out of this funk they are in. Do you ever fertilize them?


----------

